# talents anyone?



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Is anybody here really talented in something creative? I'm interested because I'm not talented in anything, not so much that I could make a living out of it. Unless people want to buy bad art or listen to horrible music. So can you do something that makes people go " wow, that's so out of this world!" ? And I'm not talking about rolling your tongue.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

i play a mean triangle...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

i write and rap, and ive dabbled in production. I'll probably get more into production later on. Right now im focusing on the rapping aspect of what im doing. Plus my friend is already a producer/dj/aspiring engineer, so i don't have to worry about that right now.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I can play the guitar like a mother fuck*n riot.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

well, i don't know if i'm exceptionaly talented or anything, but i pretty good at drawing and writing. i really like to sing, but i'm really bad.

i can also flip my tongue over upside down, and make waves with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

> i can also flip my tongue over upside down, and make waves with it


Hahaha.
Hows that look?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I was told by a well-known dutch DJ (Jean), at the time I still was a DJ, I was a talented one.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I said:


> > i can also flip my tongue over upside down, and make waves with it
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> Hows that look?


it looks really weird. i'd show you if i could. i've been told the ladies would like it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I've played classical piano my entire life and I dabble in flash animation, classical guitar, and abstract art.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

I always good at drawing people. Not a goodest, but I was enjoying this kind of art. Now I love photography.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> I always good at drawing people. Not a goodest, but I was enjoying this kind of art. Now I love photography.
> 
> Cynthia xxx


HaHa

When I was a teenager I started "scream singing" in my bedroom to Nirvana etc to burn off energy. I ended up hitting more than one note at once. At first when I was screaming, and then I could do it like a rumble for the whole song. It sounds weird because the notes hit different pitch, so you can hear it. I have to scream really loud and long to do it though, to linkin park or something. I'm a witch too.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my BJs have never received any complaints. in fact ive gotten nothing but standing ovations.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I used to make ambient electronic music a while ago, haven't really done anything revently however, also draw and paint to pass the time , mostly abstract stuff


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I have played to violin since I was nine, but though I started violin lessons again last spring, I quit taking them during summertime. Now I have thought to continue playing soon again... I also plan/write (the script) and draw science fiction comic story, which will consist of 13 different albums, about 50-60 pages in each one. My greatest wish is to be able to publish my comic story someday in the future. It is a typical cyberpunk tale with attractive female androids and a huge city under a geodesic dome, and virtual reality movies... 8) I have planned the story since 1996, and I'll plan the story further at least for ten years' time still. The story has to be good so I can be pleased with the outcome, that's why such a long time span. I also like creating and sewing clothes... Unfortunately during school terms I am so busy with my studies, so it may happen even months while I don't do anything creative, but I still hope to learn to play Sibelius violin concerto someday, and also have my sci-fi comic story published in the far future. Let's see...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

falling_free said:


> I used to make ambient electronic music a while ago, haven't really done anything revently however, also draw and paint to pass the time , mostly abstract stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> my BJs have never received any complaints. in fact ive gotten nothing but standing ovations.


What's a... o.

:? You drive me crazy...
*smacks shleeping beauty in the head*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

> my BJs have never received any complaints. in fact ive gotten nothing but standing ovations.


I can attest to that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> > my BJs have never received any complaints. in fact ive gotten nothing but standing ovations.
> 
> 
> I can attest to that.


this is _gross_.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









this is my favourite Photo. Jodhi May.

Sleepingbeauty, you spin my head!

Narcotic, a gift (all I have is Photobucket...)








I've "lost" my kick. I _dont_ know WHAT the hell happened.. I've _lost_ my "kick"...


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I am very musically talanted. I can play the violin, flute, alto saxaphone, and the piano. I can sing very well also. I am sooooo hopeing that I passed it on to my daughter. It's a wonderful gift that I just threw away but I have been praticing more lattley.

I can't cook, draw, or give good BJ's but I love music and I'm glad I'm talented in that. I've been playing music since I was in 4th grade (10 yrs) and now I'm 23. Music is my life. 8)

I also love to be infront of a camera. I model part time (when I find the time) which also brings up my self esteem. Then I started taking photography classes in school and have a real nack for it. So my two talents are: music and Photography. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Misty said:


> I can't cook, draw, or give good BJ's but I love music and I'm glad I'm talented in that. I've been playing music since I was in 4th grade (10 yrs) and now I'm 23. Music is my life. 8)


Holy LORd.

If anyone else writes BJ I'm gonna PUKe.



Misty said:


> I also love to be infront of a camera. I model part time (when I find the time) which also brings up my self esteem.


Put a foto up


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

For real, I play the guitar, bass (guitar), piano, and sing (though I wish I had a better voice). I can find my way around a mandolin, ukelele, or really any other stringed, guitar-like instrument. I have a CD and have now performed in 4 states.

I am also a bitchin' racquetball/squash player.

I can guess people's birthdays (at least the month), too, sometimes just by seeing them in person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> For real, I play the guitar, bass (guitar), piano, and sing (though I wish I had a better voice). I can find my way around a mandolin, ukelele, or really any other stringed, guitar-like instrument. I have a CD and have now performed in 4 states.
> 
> I am also a bitchin' racquetball/squash player.
> 
> I can guess people's birthdays (at least the month), too, sometimes just by seeing them in person.











What's his birth month?








I've LOST MY MIND

In actual FACT, *I CANT DOO ANYTHING!!!* I'm useless. I'm so retarded you'd blow your brains out _TO GET AWAY FROM MEE_.

My new name, is demented *PARANOIA*


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

These are the most recent. Hope you all like. Not my best though. :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

misty youre so pretty i doubt youve gotten any complaints. :wink:

if you like i can give you some pointers. 8)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've usually got to see them IN PERSON and need to talk with them for a while and get a sense of their personality before making any calls. I swear this is a real talent. I have friends call me up regularly and ask me what I think someone's birthday is.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Pointers are always welcome. I like it when people are honest with me. I don't think I'm that pretty. But I'm not blonde anymore. I dyed it back brown. (it cost to much $ to stay blonde). But acutually, I NEVER have anyone hit on me. So I have lots of complaints.

Please, any comments, give.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Misty said:


> These are the most recent. Hope you all like. Not my best though. :roll:


WHAT'S going onn???


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I've usually got to see them IN PERSON and need to talk with them for a while and get a sense of their personality before making any calls. I swear this is a real talent. I have friends call me up regularly and ask me what I think someone's birthday is.


There's something SIMILAR about everyone here (except Kari)

I'm psychic.. I'll write what I wrote in my first post.
I think there's a relevance to Glutamate.

My GP told me today that Dementia patients exhibit frontal lobe de-tachment, and that when I was 5 I may have had this happen which blanked my Analytical thought.
She said that lowering Glutamate using L-Glutamine powder would help me as this is what they do for Alzheimers patients.
She's VERY interested in the fact that my Dad was a freelance Journalist in Vietnam for 6 years during the war, and was exposed to Agent Orange (Nerve Agent).

Did I just write in the wrong thread?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sleeping Beauty....whoa....you really are a stunning looking woman. Sorry, just had to say that.

Talents eh ? I have a talent for lying...I can think up utterly convincing bullshit on the spot. I also, according to others, have a talent for manipulating women...not in a bad way you understand..well, not unless your idea of 'a bad way' is the sight of my fat sweaty body grrrrrrrinding away at you.

I got within a whiff of being published a while ago. It's my only real talent, writing. I go do most things 'mildly' well, but I'm not exceptional at anything...and seeing as good literature is a matter of taste, I could be either stunning or awfull. I don't decieve myself that I'd ever be a nobel laureate, but, yes, I think I have a talent for fiction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Sleeping Beauty....whoa....you really are a stunning looking woman. Sorry, just had to say that.
> 
> Talents eh ? I have a talent for lying...I can think up utterly convincing bullshit on the spot. I also, according to others, have a talent for manipulating women...not in a bad way you understand..well, not unless your idea of 'a bad way' is the sight of my fat sweaty body grrrrrrrinding away at you.
> 
> I got within a whiff of being published a while ago. It's my only real talent, writing. I go do most things 'mildly' well, but I'm not exceptional at anything...and seeing as good literature is a matter of taste, I could be either stunning or awfull. I don't decieve myself that I'd ever be a nobel laureate, but, yes, I think I have a talent for fiction.


 

I'm an idiot.

I'm a good writer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Mental slavery


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

sorry about the pics. I'm not sure what I did, but there back up.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Misty said:


> These are the most recent. Hope you all like. Not my best though. :roll:


I can see the anxiety in your gut. And somebody's broken your heart.

You have alot of ACID in your bowel. You should cut down on toxins.

You're depressed too. Are you "stoned" in those photos?

You're very gentle.

Are you a good cook?

You "think" and people arn't aware that you're thinking.
When you're a Psychologist you should work with children.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for noticing I had a gut :lol: Just kidding.....

You are almost right on the dot....My heart has been broken a LOT of times, I am very depressed but no I am not stoned. I don't do any non-perscribed drugs. I am not a good cook unless a good cook to you is making a mean grilled cheese sandwitch. :wink:

I do plan on working with children when I get my masters. I plan on working with children that their parents are going through divorce, parents are getting remarried, new step siblings, death in the family, ect.... I just LOVE children. If I could afford them I would have two more.  But they cost a lot of money. I just can't wait to have my next one. I love babies.... 8)


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> my BJs have never received any complaints. in fact ive gotten nothing but standing ovations.












The ducks are getting "blow jobs" ha ha :roll: 
Okay, I thought is was cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Misty, I can see your DP face in the one with the bear


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

ghost said:


> Misty, I can see your DP face in the one with the bear


That bad, huh? Okay. I'll download some others. Tell me what you see in these. I really like your "insight".


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

okay, and these?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Misty said:


> okay, and these?


You want a baby.

You're very scared. You have MUCH MORE to your identity than somebody's "allowing" you. (Do you get a sore neck?)

I dont want to write this.. Do you get "breast exams"?

You want a baby. Almost as if your hips are hurting..

You wear white really well! It's hard to wear white for most people.

You dont "speak up".

..The back of your neck looks sore, if it is, do you "complain about it"?

You're fading, you want a baby but you dont want the "boyfriend" to go with it. Almost like you'd prefer a "sperm donor" or something. You're "waiting" so you can get energy to "take the next step". You're the sort of person who always feels they're "waiting".

You'd "get hurt" if you lived in a major city, I think. You'd get crushed..

Someone's made you feel ugly, a relative, and it's THEIR problem not yours


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

You have a REAL talent...don't ever let that go. You are really good.

Yes I really want a baby. BAD. Mine is five and can do everything by herself. I need someone I can take care of and love. Someone I can feed, bath, ect... I miss that sooooo very much.

I do have more of an identey then everyone is letting out. When I did let it out, my husband called me a selfless bit**. So I hid how I really am. And my neck hurts all the time, but I have swollen lymphnodes all over my neck about the size of marbles and they don't know why. (past surgrys). No I don't get breast exams, althought I know I should.

Thanks for the complement about wearing white. I like wearing light colors.

No I don't EVER speak up. Not to my parents, husband, in-laws, school. NO ONE. I have a lot on my mind but I feel so comfertable sharing it here. That's probley why I write soooooo much. That I won't be judged on how I feel on a bad day. Everyone else around me just makes me feel bad.

I am fadeing away with not having a baby. My husbands car friend (they hang out and talk about cars) his girlfriend just had his baby about 1 1/2 months ago. Although I get to play with him, it's just not the same. But both my parents and my husbands parents, along with EVERYONE we know are against us having any more kids. My daughter wants a sister, she told me boys are disgusting and that a baby sister would be sooo much better. :wink:

My hip and neck hurt every day all day long. How did you figure that one?

Although I do live in a major city. I live in Oklahoma City. Not as big as say NY or LA but still big. I do okay, but I never go out. 

And for your last comment. Yes, i was told I was ugly by my father and step mom. My little step sister has blonde hair, blue eyes and my father just kept going on and on about how he just loved that about her. My step mom has called me a whore for lying in a car with my best friend (guy) even though we were in bucket seats not touching oneanother. My dad called me the family slut, when he founded out I was preganat. So yeah I was told many times I wasn't worth anything. Does it really show that bad?

Ghost, You are damn good at this. You have found your real tallent. I think more peopel should post their pics and have you "read" them.  
Let me know if you want to read more latter. I don't want to be a post hog.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you do have someone to take care of misty.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I know. I just really LOVE children. Right now would NOT be a good time to have a baby but once I get better. Maybe I can. :?

I still have my daughter, and my puppy dog.


----------

